# libXcursor läßt sich nicht kompilieren

## sewulba

Hallo...

ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin libXcursor dazu zu bewegen sich kompilieren zu lassen.

man pkg-config hat mir leider auch nicht gebracht.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Fehlermeldung:

```
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for XCURSOR... configure: error: Package requirements (xrender >= 0.8.2 xfixes x11 fixesproto) were not met:

No package 'xfixes' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XCURSOR_CFLAGS

and XCURSOR_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8/work/libXcursor-1.1.8/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 336:   Called x-modular_src_configure

  x-modular.eclass, line 323:   Called econf '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--with-icondir=/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11' '--with-cursorpath=~/.cursors:~/.icons:/usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11:/usr/local/share/cursors:/usr/local/share/icons:/usr/local/share/pixmaps:/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11:/usr/share/cursors:/usr/share/pixmaps/xorg-x11:/usr/share/icons:/usr/share/pixmaps'

  ebuild.sh, line 578:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:libXcursor-1.1.8:20070707-192849.log'.
```

Hier mein emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Jul 2007 10:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl synaptics tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Was muss ich denn tun, damit ich es endlich durchkompilieren kann?

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## UTgamer

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no
> 
> ...

 

Das Paket findet xrender nicht welches zu xfixes gehört.

Fehlt bei dir "x11-libs/libXfixes"? Installiere dieses Paket und schaue ob der Fehler weg ist oder ob evtl. noch mehr x11-libs fehlen.

Gruß

----------

## sewulba

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *sewulba wrote:*   ...
> 
> ```
> checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no
> 
> ...

 

Vielen dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

libXfixes war installiert. Aber libXrender war nicht installiert! Das war wohl der Fehler. War er es nicht vorher installiert hat weiß ich leider nicht!

Aber bis jetzt compiliert er wieder munter vor sich hin. Danke für die Hilfe!   :Razz: 

Gruss Sewulba   :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

seltsam... das Paket steht als Abhängigkeit im ebuild drin. Hast du das libXrender Paket velleicht mal deinstalliert?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## sewulba

Definitiv nicht. Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Laptop frisch zu machen. 

Habe bevor ich jetzt KDE installiere ein 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 gemacht.

Habe es definitiv nicht deinstalliert!

----------

## musv

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn du ein sauberes und konsistentes System haben willst, solltest du sowas mit 

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

 installieren.

Erklärung:

Ohne die "-1" wird der xorg-server in Dein Worldfile eingetragen. Da gehört der aber nicht hin, da xorg-server nur eine Abhängigkeit von z.B. KDE ist. Im Worldfile sollten nur "End-Pakete" stehen, d.h. Pakete die nicht als Abhängigkeit eines anderen Paketes auftreten.

Warum?

1. Funktioniert sonst emerge --depclean nicht korrekt, damit

2. müllst du Dir mit der Zeit Dein System mit Libraries zu, die du gar nicht mehr brauchst.

----------

## sewulba

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *sewulba wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

Okay. Danke für die Info. Wie bekomme ich jetzt xorg-server wieder aus der Woldfile raus?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Okay. Danke für die Info. Wie bekomme ich jetzt xorg-server wieder aus der Woldfile raus?

 

Einfach in der Datei /var/lib/portage/world den Eintrag x11-base/xorg-server entfernen.

----------

## sewulba

Vielen dank. Habe es rausgelöscht!   :Laughing: 

----------

